# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان الامير خالد الفيصل

## زمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الامير الشاعر خالد الفيصل غني عن التعريف

وذلك لمى يملك من قلب كبير وقوه للكلمه 

ويكفي انه قدم اروع الكلمات في صوره قصائد

تغنى بها افضل مطربين الجزيره على الاطلاق

وكم يسعدني ان اطرح لكم ديوان الامير خالد الفيصل*

----------


## زمان

سمرت 



سمرت بصحبة حروف القوافي
احملهـا تناهـيـت خـوافـي
اشكل بالحروف الوان صـوره
احركها من المعنـى بصافـي
اشيل الحرف من معنى لمعنى
واجاري ما زهر واظهر بخافي
والى مني عطيت الحرف ونه
بها حرفي على النجمات طافي
يقوم كـل نجـم مـن منامـه
أنا ما نيب اسامر نجـم غافـي
يجيني كل نجـم منـه معنـى
ولا قد قلت للنجمـات كافـي
تصور لي دمـوع وابتسامـه
من عيون تقصوت ما تشـافِ
ألا يا نجم يـا عالـي تبصـر
شف بعين المحبه عين وافـي
وخبرني عن علومـه وحالـه
عسى قلبه مع الأشواق دافـي
ولو ممشاي في جمـر يفيـده
مشيت بجمرها كنـه عوافـي
ولكن وش يفيـده لـو ذبحنـي
ومن يوصف جماله عقب قافي

----------


## زمان

*حدّني وقتـي*  



*حدّني وقتي على شيٍ جديـدي**السهر ماهوب من عادة عيوني**أبعدوني عن هوى بالي وسيدي**ومنعوا عنّي خطوطه ياصلونـي**شطروني عنه في دارٍ بعيـدي**حسبي الله كانهم منه قطعونـي**صارت الفرقا لنا علـمٍ وكيـدي**ليتهم راحوا وانا عنده نسونـي**عاقني عن صاحبي سورٍ حديدي**دونه البحور حـرّاسٍ ودونـي**الرجا بك يابو خالد يا عضيدي**لا تخلينـي تراهـم عذّبـونـي*

----------


## زمان

*فدوة عيونك*  



*فدوة عيونك لو غدت روح مغليـك**وش عاد لوراحت لعينـك عشايـر**ابيع مايغلى على الكـون واشريـك**واسوق لى جتنى علومـك بشايـر**وازعل جميع الناس بالحيل وارضيك**واصبر ولـودارت علـى الدوايـر**وآخذ من ايامي لك ايـام واعطيـك**وان راح عمري لك فلا هو iiخساير*

----------


## زمان

نامت عيوني  



*نامت عيوني ، على حسنك وشفتك حلم**يازاير الليـل ،ليـل البارحـه عدنـي**متى تجيني ، مثل ماجيت حلـمٍ علـم**يازايد القلـب خفقـه بالهـوى زدنـي**ترى البخل من كريم الأصل مثلك ظلـم**ياظالـم اللـي يـوّدك ليـه تجهدنـي**سويت في قلبي اللي قد عطيتـك ثلـم**ياماخـذ القلـب وتاخذنـي وتجحدنـي**ماهوب عند العرب وأهل الجماله سلم**إنـك بمـا تاخـذه منـي تهـددنـي**وكاد محـدٍ تعـرّض للعيـون وسلـم**لاشك أنـا بالوفـا قلبـك معاهدنـي*

----------


## زمان

شروق الشمس  



يا شروق الشمس من عقب المطر 
يرتعش مثل الذهب فوق الغدير 

يا صباح العمر طاولت السهر 
في رجا الله ثم جذّاب النظير 

ليلتي عقبك تشوّق للقمر 
ما تعوض نجومها لو هي كثير 

كل ما روّحت فكري والنظر 
عوّد الخاطر على قلبي كسير 

انت لي مثل المسيله للشجر 
وانت ورد العمر يا نفح العبير 

ان حضرت اغلى مطاليبي حضر 
وان رحلت القلب نهّض للمطير 

من عرفتك ما تذكرت الخطر 
بايع عمري على حدِ شطير 

شوفتي لك هي مطاليع الخطر 
وش عقب عينك على العاشق خطير

----------


## زمان

سريت ليل الهوى لين انبلـج نـورهامشي على الجدي وتسامرني القمـرا
طعس وغدير وقمر ونجوم منثـورهوانفاس نجد بها جرح الدهـر يبـرا
يا نجد الاحباب لك حدر القمر صورهطفلة هلال وبنت اربع عشـر بـدرا
حبيبتي نجد عينـي فيـك معـذورهمعشوقة القلب فيهـا للنظـر سحـرا
فضة شعاع القمر في نجد مسحـورهمن شاف لمعة قمر في خـدة سمـرا

----------


## زمان

كل ما نسنس 



كلما نسنس من الغربي هبوب حمل النسمة سلام 

وان لمحت سهيل في عرض الجنوب .. عانق رموز الغرام 

لك حبيب ما نسا .. كلمته دايم عسى 

اطلب الله وارتجيه .. صبح يومي والمسا 

كل زين اشهاده وانتم بعيد منوتي ليتك معي 

وان سهرت الليل اهوجس بك واعيد هل لاجلك مدمعي 

وانت هاجس خاطري .. وانت فرحة ناظري 

يا قريب ويا بعيد .. فيك امس وحاضري 

نشوتك تلعب مع قطر المطر .. وانتشى قطره معك 

والسحاب يطاردك بين الشجر خالق الزين ابدعك 

الندى في وجنتك .. صار عطر بلمستك 

والهوى غنى طرب .. تستثيره بسمتك 

كلما ضمت عيوني منك طيف يا بعد كل الطيوف 

قلت ما مثلك على الدنيا وصيف لا حشا مالك وصوف 

لا سحاب ولا مطر .. لا نسيم ولا زهر ..

لا طيور ولا زهر .. ولا مع باقي البشر

----------


## زمان

في سحــــابه 


في سحابه ..

على متن التمني 

شفت عمري 

خيال في سحابه 


يا ذهابه .. 

تعدى ما ارجهن 

كن عامه 

نهار يا ذهابه .. 


من غدا به 

ربيع العمر مني 

حسبي الله 

على وقت غدا به .. 


إلتوى به 

رجا قلب يون 

ويل قلب تعلق والتوى به 


في شبابه ..

حبس نشواه عني 

ما تهيا لذيذه في شبابه 


ذا صوابه 

عقب ما هو طعني .. 

لو نسيته يذكرني صوابه 


من هقابه .. 

يخيب كل ظني

واعذاب الخفوق اللي هقابه 


رد بابه .. 

زماني وامتحني 

يوم ثور عجاجه

رد بابه 


يا ربابه .. 

على المسحوب غني 

من قصيدي 

بكى قوس الربابه .

----------


## زمان

بنت الكحيله  


*بنت الكحيله مهــرتي*  
*وخيالتي من كل اصيل*  
*ألقى عليها طربتي*  
*بين المعنـــــــق والشلــــــــيل*  
*صدر وقطاة فلـــوتي*  
*العنــــق والســـــاق الطويــــــــــــل*  
*وقع الحـــوافر نغــــــمتي*  
*وحــــداتنا رجـــــــع الصهيـــــــل*  
*أبوي وجدي قدوتي*  
*لو ما لهــــم عنــــــــــدي مثيل*  
*بالدين تفخر عزوتي*  
*والرمح والسيف الصقيل*  
*ماكر حرار ديرتي*  
*ما في هل العوجا ذليل*

----------


## زمان

من بنات الريح  



من بنات الريح لي صفرا جفـول

منـوة الخيـال عسـاف الخيـول

زينها ما شفـت وصفـه بالمثـول

تستذير كحيلتـى مـن كـل زول

اذكر الله كل مـا قامـت تجـول

كنها تمشي علـى قـرع الطبـول

ظافي القصه على الطرف الخجول

وصفها وصف السحاب اللي يحول

او كما طاري على الخاطر عجول

كل رجل في حياتـه لـه ميـول

----------


## زمان

لا يطوّل غيابك 
 


*لا يطول غيابـك ثـم اخـذ عليـهلو تخليت عني عنك قلبـي تخلـى*
*العذر والتعلل والحكـي مـا نبيـهمن تحرك فواده بالهوى ما تغلـى*
*طبعي الصبر لكن وش عليه ارتجيهمن طويل الصبر يعقوب وايوب ملا*
*دامني حي عطني وش بقى نحتريهما بي دموعك اللي عقب موتي تهلا*
*ما بقى بالعمر مقدار مـا راح فيـهكل ما زل يوم يـوم بالعمـر ولـى*
*ما يعرف الجمر مثل الذي يكتويـهاحد يدفا بناره واحد فيـه يتصلـى*
*يا من القلب حطيته براحـة يديـهما رضى له مكان غير كفك محـلا*
*كم تعذر وعيا عن هـوى مهتويـهلين طاح بيمينك بالغـرام وتجلـى*

----------


## زمان

*قالت من انت ؟ وقلت مجموعة انسان*
*من كل ضد و ضد تلقين فيني*
*فيني نهار وليل وافراح و احزان*
*اضحك ودمعي حاير وسط عيني*
*وفيني بدابة وقت و نهاية ازمان*
*اشتاق باكر واعطي امسي حنيني*
*واسقي قلوب الناس عشقٍ وظميان*
*واهدي حيارى الدرب واحتار ويني*
*واحاوم صقور الهوا حوم نشوان*
*واسيل الوديان دمع حزينِ*
*في عيني اليمنى من الورد بستان*
*وفي عيني اليسرا عجاج السنينِ*
*تهزمني النجلا وانا ند فرسان*
*واخفي طعوني والمحبه تبينِ*
*ان ما عرفتيني فلا ني بزعلان**حتى انا تراني احترت فني*

----------


## زمان

*في غربتي ، عارضت أنا ركب الأغراب*
*أشد..وأنزل ..والليالي ركايب*
*أضداد وأقران وعدوان وأصحاب*
*متناقضات الخلق ماغاب غايب*
*أسهر معا تهويم نجمات الأحباب*
*حتي يصير النجم بالصبح غايب*
*أصبح على فجرٍ ضحوكٍ ..وعجاب*
*وأمسي على همسات ، ستر العجايب*
*وقامت تجاذبني على درب ..الأسباب*
*نفس الشباب .. يحدها عقل شايب*
*مشيت في رمضا .. وسنّدت بهضاب*
*وعارضني سيول ، وهبّت هبايب*
*وأمسيت في صحرا ..وقيّلت في غاب*
*ومن طاول الغربات ، شاف العجايب*
*مرتني الدمعه ، بها الوجد ماذاب*
*في غربة الأشواق ، راحت هبايب*
*مرتني البسمه ، تقل فوقها حجاب*
*وراك خجلي يارسول الحبايب*
*والحب .. مريته غريبٍ على باب*
*عقب القصور .. أمست قصوره خرايب!!*
*بغيت أسلي خاطره .. عقب ماشاب*
*لقيت ماله بالتسلي طلايب*
*أقفى مع المقفين .. وجلٍ ومرتاب*
*على عقوق الوقت ، بالحيل عايب*
*في غربتي .. مريت رجلي وركاب*
*أرزاق .. من رب الخلايق ، وهايب*

----------


## زمان

ياطارد  

يا طارد اللي راح خله وملوه ما يستقيم الظل لا عوج عوده ولا ينفع الندمان قولة حولاه جحر لدغ يمناك لا لا تعوده مد النظر في خلق ربي تمعناه إلى انتقص من حال حال يزوده الله جعل للمبتلي داه ودواهوكل على عزمات قلبه حدوده

----------


## زمان

ساعة العيد  

يا ساعة الفرحه تشوقت للعيدعيد العيون وعيد قلب الصبابه رد الجمال لشوفتي يا اتلع الجيدواسحب على حرفي لحون الربابه حرفي بصوتك يا اجمل الصوت تغريديا رمز حبي هاك رمز الكتابه يا صبح عمر فيك للعمر تجديدوحبك يجدد كل يوم شبابه للعين والقمرا وحسنك مواعيدوليل الهوى شرع للأحباب بابه ياما زعجت الصوت باسمك تراديدوياما نسيم الوجد يمك سرابه وياما تمنيتك على باقي الغيدواقول مثلك يا غلا الروح ما به ابيك تهوى مثل ما اهواك وتزيديا من خفوق القلب حسنك غدا به يا قطرة الغيمه على يابس البيدرد الحياة لخافقي يا ذهابه

----------


## نور الولاية

انت هبة الرحمن بفكرك..
أنت روح الابداع برسمك..
أنت وجد الحروف ومضمون الكلمات..
كيف بالله عليك تكون حروفي تسابق لحن حروفك..
موسيقاها وطريقة طرحها جد رائعه..
قلب رائع هو قلبك ..
اعذر الم الفراق  ان تجرات وصاغت لك حروف عربجية او لا تليق بما خط قلمك..
فلنا لقاء حتما يجمع كل جديد ومميز من مقامك سيدي..
تحياااتي ومعها اصدق احتراماتي

----------

